# Nervous about retiring



## Athos (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, I have only a few days left of work then I will be gone
and retired. I am very glad but also very nervous
and I don't know why. Maybe depressed instead of elated because
the job made me feel needed. People came to me for assistance and
advice. But I have had enough already and am planning a trip abroad.
I get very nervous about changes to my routine even a vacation (alone.)
I have some plans for my retiring days to keep me somewhat busy. I also
have other worries and high expenses I won't post here.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2014)

Retiring is Always a Major lifestyle change, after decades of having to go to work.  The first few days/weeks are probably the hardest, as there is no longer the need to be jerked out of a sound sleep by the alarm clock, then rush around to get to work on time.  As a person nears retirement, they should be preparing to occupy their days with things that interest them and provide personal satisfaction.  Hobbies, travel, and even things like volunteering can go a long way towards reducing the stress involved in such a change.  Certainly, having prepared one's finances for this transition is of paramount importance, as there is nothing like money worries to screw up a retirement.  The Most Important thing is to keep busy...there is nothing like retiring to the TV and couch to mess up a persons health, and destroy the "golden years".


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 5, 2014)

it's all what you make of it and it doesn't take much to make it great


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 5, 2014)

I worried about holidays, money, not having enough to do; but I have loved the last two years!
money has not been a problem; holidays have been fantastic, and I am doing things I really enjoy; as well as all the normal things of life's; go for it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2014)

I think a lot of people, including myself, have some worries about finances after we retire.  We live a simple life, don't go for expensive things and bling, never have.  That helps, but there are a lot of expenses and bills that just keep on coming in, and get higher each year, many times for no good reason.  We always hope the future doesn't bring something that depletes our savings, and we outlive our money, so to speak.

I'm glad you retired, enough is enough when it comes to work.  Too many people die in the workplace, never enjoying their retirement years.  A couple I've know waited until they were so old to retire, that they were too sickly to do anything.  Hope you get to enjoy a nice trip for yourself!


----------



## halalu (Dec 5, 2014)

I do! I was forced into early retirement. I was and am not quite prepared for retirement. I am thinking positive and working on making my situation better. I am becoming accustomed to the freedom retirement allows. It takes time but eventually you will enjoy the benefits of retirement. 

Stay positive!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 6, 2014)

My wife and I decided to retire in our mid 50s.  It was strange at first being able to get up when we wanted and plan our days to suit ourselves.  We sold our house and moved to the other end of the country, swapping the edge of a city for a small village .  It was the best "career move" that we ever made.  We've never been so busy - restoring an old house, growing our own fruit & veg., forraging for wild fruits to make jams and preserves  and even keeping traditional breed pigs for meat.  OK, we miss the salary cheques, but we have enough coming in to enjoy a modestly comfortable lifestyle.  Also being in Scotland,  healthcare & medication  is free at point of delivery.

The important thing is to keep active - both physically and mentally.  Learn new skills, meet new people etc....


----------



## Kitties (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm hoping to stop working as a nurse next year. I'm worried. But I think and hope it will be OK. Will hope to get work doing something. I know I will miss the money but the work is killing me. Healthcare is a concern for me and I'll have to look into Obamacare which could change though with this last election.

I think the worry is normal for just about everyone.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 7, 2014)

Retirement has been the best thing for me since mom's apple pie. I had people tell me that I was going to be bored blah blah blah. Not the case at all. I retired at 53 and wish I could have done it at 40.

Retirement is like anything else. It is what you make it. If you have no interest and little drive, it could be boring. Same with work though. If one has no interest in their job and/or has little drive, work is no fun either. 

Its ok to be nervous. A major change on one's life is daunting. But just embrace retirement and look on it as the next best chapter in your life.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Keeping social is a big part of enjoying retirement. Volunteer work helps both you and someone else and provides interaction with others.

Live simple and you will do ok.


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to the retired community!  It is a difficult adjustment for many of us, but time heals.  The most important thing I have learned about retirement during the past year is that there are STAGES of retirement.  I recommend this short internet article so that people know what to expect:  http://ohioline.osu.edu//ss-fact/0201.html.  After 11 years of retirement, I find myself between Stage 3 "Disenchantment", and Stage 4 "Reorientation."  I know I no longer miss the grind of working 60 or more hours a week.   Good luck to you and let me know how you are doing.


----------

